
Ask HN: Why WWDC is not anymore biggest tech event? - betimd
Some hours after Apple WWDC I opened HN and I see only one or two links related with Apple, and got totally surprised. In the past for days it was different story. What happened to Apple? What happened to WWDC?
======
douche
They haven't done anything interesting in 18 or 24 months. They spurned their
die-hard audience with the last MacBook pro. Without their massive pile of
cash, I'd be worried that my mutual funds are so deep into Apple.

------
breeny592
I would argue that the world has moved on to expect more open APIs - events
like Google I/O and event Facebook F8 reveal quite open technologies that
encourage open innovation in a web context. WWDC, at least from a software
side, is the closed garden and from a "next step forward" perspective, less
interesting.

As a Mac user, yes I'm interested in the next version of the hardware, but the
software announcements are only useful to the users of their hardware.

If Apple came out and said iMessage is now an open platform, then discussed
their new chat capabilities, it would be a different story.

------
bsvalley
Their new A8-powered speaker ain't gonna change anything. In 10 years from
now, this is how WWDC will look like:

\- a new born, 6 months old who published an app

\- "better, bigger, stronger than never before"

\- iOS 45, we just introduced drag & drop lol

\- a brand new app called "files"! You can now manage files! It's amazing!

\- iPad Pro++ with a screen 2 times bigger than the Pro+ from last year

\- iWatch, we added nothing because the screen is so damn small... who cares??

\- We doubled our macbook memory capacity from 128 to 256!

\- Now at $1299 instead of $1499

Looking at companies like Tesla, IBM, Nvidia, etc. What a boring event...
Nothing but consumable crap.

~~~
AdamJacobMuller
Apple Keynote's used to be _HUGE_ events. I wouldn't be shocked if a huge
percentage of the global tech audience, apple fans or not, paused to watch.

My interest was waning for years, I didn't even realize until today around 6PM
EST (way after the event was over) that there was a Keynote. Nobody though to
text me asking about it, nothing happened in the keynote that anyone text-ed
me about during it, nobody even mentioned it on our slack channel (which in
years past, was a play-by-play of keynotes).

The magic, really, is gone. I'm quite sure Apple is going to stick around
long-term, and they'll still be highly successful if not the most successful
company, period, but, the unquantifiable magic is gone and I doubt it will
return.

~~~
nicky0
A WWDC keynote is a developer event. It's not where they announce their
biggest products.

------
mifreewil
There isn't anything majorly interesting here for "tech". Some interesting new
features for existing consumer products and a new consumer product. Nothing
special.

Now, something that would be more HN-appropriate would be a nice analytical
breakdown of Apple's on-device ML strategy vs what everyone else is doing in
the Cloud.

------
rakshithbekal
Its fanbase grew older. And started working actual jobs and now see the
importance of Microsoft and not just the toys they leave back at home.

